# Fenwicks Motorhome cleaner - where to buy?



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Ive found that Fenwicks Motorhome Cleaner is the best product for cleaning the van. I need to buy some more and was wondering if any one knows of a good deal on it. Last time I got it 3 for 2 from Halfords. Im happy to buy online etc

Andy


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> 
> Ive found that Fenwicks Motorhome Cleaner is the best product for cleaning the van. I need to buy some more and was wondering if any one knows of a good deal on it. Last time I got it 3 for 2 from Halfords. Im happy to buy online etc
> 
> Andy


I think Halfords do it. I have used Fenwicks and in-fact still have quite alot left but, Autoglym is a much better product I find. It seems do deal with the black streaks alot easier than the Fenwicks stuff. Just my opinion of coarse.

steve


----------

